# Lucky duck rapid flyer VS mojo voodoo dove



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

With dove season around the corner I’m looking into a motion decoy, which ones have y’all used and prefer?


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

I use mojo dove like it lots


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

*Get the Mojo.*

Mojo is a spinning wing decoy. Lucky duck rapid flyer is not and it makes a difference.

In CA, where I waterfowl, motorized spinning wing decoys are not allowed until I think December 1. My hunting partner and I closely read the rules and then he purchased a flappy wing duck decoy which operates the same as the Lucky duck rapid flyer and utilized it legally before the motorized spinning wing decoys were allowed.

It had zero effect. If it was as effective as a spinning wing decoy we should have been pulling in an over-sized share of ducks. Perhaps dove are different, but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Perhaps a little off topic but here is another idea that has worked well for us...

If you have a couple , three dove decoys.

We built a makeshift fence line out of rebar which we could place anywhere that we wanted to hunt and placed it under the fly-way where there was no fence and clipped the standard decoys to it. Then set up the mojo about ten yards away. The dove first see the mojo and swing into it and then attempt to alight on the rebar fence. That is a whole lot of fun.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanks for the input! I purchased the mojo, I’ll post how it does in September! Can’t wait...


----------

